

Why Californians Will Soon Be Drinking Their Own Pee - ytNumbers
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/06/desalination_vs_purification_why_californians_will_soon_drink_their_own.html

======
simonblack
ALL water has been recycled pee at some time or other over the last four and a
half billion years. And a lot of tap water already has some pee in it from
birds and animals (as well as the occasional human).

